# Always dreamed...



## angusstuart (Mar 23, 2012)

All my life I wanted to drive coast to coast through America in a genuine muscle car (I'm English). Anyway I might change to a camper van (RV?) for comforts sake but now some things in my life have changed and I'm now not really being held back by anything other than myself from doing it! Has anyone had experience going on a trip such as this on their own?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We've done a lot of traveling with our camper, nice because you see lots of beautiful scenery and travel at your own pace.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 24, 2012)

You could pull a trailer in that muscle car!  There are lots of lighweight and stylish trailers that a muscle car would of course have absolutely no trouble towing. 

There are some very innovative desings, you don't need to get a frumpy old "tent trailer" anymore.  Check this out: http://www.safaricondo.com/altoTech/


----------



## overthehill (Mar 24, 2012)

You have gotten me thinking,thats one thing Ive always wanted to do.And I hope to eventually.Travel coast to coast,Ive driven to the beach a dozen times and to Florida many times,but not coast to coast.Im ready when you are


----------



## bubble111 (Mar 29, 2012)

That sounds like a wonderful dream! I have something similar. I kind of want to just visit other places around the country with someone else, a friend or partner. It would be lovely.


----------



## NSRob (Apr 4, 2012)

I would have to agree with the other posters on here.  Driving vacations are their own reward.  It's about the experience, not the destination.  Good luck achieving your dream!


----------



## Cristine (Jun 20, 2012)

Driving vacations are fun, especially when it's more planned, but it could get more fun when things go differently from what was planned. The weather could also affect the whole experience, especially stormy ones. It's good to be prepared


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

Many years ago I drove on Route 66 from Chicago to Amarillo, Texas. What a great and interesting drive. There are many books and websites about what you can see along the way. Some day I'll have to complete the trip from Amarillo to Los Angeles!


----------

